# At 1.4Mbps, India has the slowest average Internet speed in Asia Pacific: Akamai



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 28, 2014)

The new State of the Internet report for Q3 2013 has been released by Akamai and it makes for very bad reading if you are an Indian. While the global average connection speeds have risen 29 percent year-over-year to 3.6Mbps in Q3 2013, the average connection speed in India is just 1.4 Mbps. That by the way is the lowest average connection speed recorded by Akamai in its survery for the Asia Pacific region. This is despite an 11% quarterly increase in the average connection speed.

The same goes for the average peak connection; India’s 9 Mbps average peak connection speed was the lowest in the region and also saw a 15 percent quarterly decline. Akamai’s July 2013 report had predicted that India’s average connection speed will jump by over 40 percent to 1.8 Mbps in the next 12 months on the back of investments in high-speed fibre network and affordable data plans. But the real number is far lower than that expectation

*stech4.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/internet_speed.jpg

full news at 

At 1.4Mbps, India has the slowest average Internet speed in Asia Pacific: Akamai - Tech2


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Obvious 
...


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 29, 2014)

In India, even affordable 1mbps is unavailable at some places.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2014)

I always wondered about this. How a country who use to lecture in everything has so great bandwith! I mean really, forget about third world places, shouldn't 2 mbps be the minimum already? Shouldn't that be a rule? I ROFL to see BSNL/MTNL say 256/512 kbps as 'broadband'. 
What a shame


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm surprised to know that India's average is this high. I thought it would be around 512 kbps.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, same here. Thanks to private operators like AirTel and all. If you only include government companies we will be having a Nobel for lowest bandwidth


----------



## Gollum (Jan 29, 2014)

Hah..In india, we should be thankful that we even have internet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2014)

Its because of BEAM in Hyderabad BSNL introduced high bandwidth plans like specified here: *www.bsnlteleservices.com/2014/01/bsnl-new-fiber-broadband-plans-hyderabad.html


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 29, 2014)

The minimum speed has fortunately been limited to 512kbps as per DoT. So , I guess tarrif plans for higher bandwidth will reduce.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Hah..In india, we should be thankful that we even have internet.


+1 to this


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 29, 2014)

how can we have such high avg. speed


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 29, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> how can we have such high avg. speed



2mbls plan has always overwhelmed the market since a long time. I think there must be a huge number of 2mbps plan users dominating the stats.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2014)

i am on a 512 kbps plan now.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am on a 512 kbps plan now.



Along with millions, or billions I should say.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am on a 512 kbps plan now.



Same here bro.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2014)

I think for a country having huge userbase and having crores of people under poverty line, a bandwidth of 1.4mbps as average is great


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am on a 512 kbps plan now.



Here as well. Was willing to upgrade but who will like to waste an year of demo pack . (Free)


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 29, 2014)

well for me..I switch between 2g-3g contantly... 
once I do a 3g recharge .. its last only few days, then have to go back to 2g  . atlast only thing that matter  is amount of data in hand.. 

2g speed is still good till u r browsing on ur smartphone using opera  mini bt on pc it sucks a big time..

 now only hope is relaince jio..  i can see ofc cable being laid here. hope they can come up with some plans .. !!


----------



## sksundram (Jan 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Along with millions, or billions I should say.



Just millions... No billion


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2014)

M still using 1 Mbps plan.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh, yeah.  I'm also used to change my 2G/3G packs very frequently. 1 GB 3G Pack @ Rs.127 (Airtel) is only lasting for 10 days for me. Afterthat, I'll get a 3G Pack if I'm interested and data-hungry, or else I'll get a 2G (2GB Pack @ Rs. 199) instead. If I use Airtel 3G at home in nights the avg. speed is 4 to 5 MBPS.  But, If I use it in my office locality(which is a congested area) the avg speed is around just 2 MBPS. 


rickenjus said:


> well for me..I switch between 2g-3g contantly...
> once I do a 3g recharge .. its last only few days, then have to go back to 2g  . atlast only thing that matter  is amount of data in hand..
> 
> 2g speed is still good till u r browsing on ur smartphone using opera  mini bt on pc it sucks a big time..
> ...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 29, 2014)

To break the ice, we are living with the population who seldom care about the internet speeds or FUP's. How many of our relatives and friends who care about internet speeds apart from few ten thousands of us who game online multiplayers or keep interest in downloading a huge amounts?

We might find it ridiculous but for an average internet user in India, internet is still about browsing and downloading some documents. This point is reiterated over and over if you check out the speeds at majority of the still exisitng internet cafe's in India. They sport ridulously slow bandwidths except from gaming cafe's ofcourse.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 29, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> To break the ice, we are living with the population who seldom care about the internet speeds or FUP's. How many of our relatives and friends who care about internet speeds apart from few ten thousands of us who game online multiplayers or keep interest in downloading a huge amounts?
> 
> We might find it ridiculous but for an average internet user in India, internet is still about browsing and downloading some documents. This point is reiterated over and over if you check out the speeds at majority of the still exisitng internet cafe's in India. They sport ridulously slow bandwidths except from gaming cafe's ofcourse.



You have hit the point. Actually in America, HD Streaming over netflix plus youtube streaming at 720p/1080p is somewhat a norm in every home and hence they have great bandwidth. Here , we are apathetic towards good speeds. As long as one can browse a little and watch youtube in 240p , people are happy and hence govt must not really be caring about improving speeds.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2014)

+1 ^

None of my cousins even have a 3G package on there cell...all using 2g for facebook and whatsapp on androids...they live in big cities like pune banglore and have no idea how to download torrents ...they see at multiplex or borrow movie from some freak like us 
what will they do with a 4mbps connection...they are happy with 128 kbps too  it will be a unneccesary waste of infrastructure just for rich and net freaks


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 29, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> +1 ^
> 
> None of my cousins even have a 3G package on there cell...all using 2g for facebook and whatsapp on androids...they live in big cities like pune banglore and have no idea how to download torrents ...they see at multiplex or borrow movie from some freak like us
> what will they do with a 4mbps connection...they are happy with 128 kbps too  it will be a unneccesary waste of infrastructure just for rich and net freaks



Watching a movie at multiplex is fine. Dont discourage them just because we are getting the same on internet. But for the usage they have, as I said, they seldom care for a good internet speeds or pings for that matter


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 29, 2014)

normal people die of hunger
the geeks may die coz of slower internet speeds


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 29, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> normal people die of hunger
> the geeks may die coz of slower internet speeds


 True that.. I cant live without high speed internet and my gadgets


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 29, 2014)

Will BSNL update it's plans rest of India like it did in Hyderabad?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Will BSNL update it's plans rest of India like it did in Hyderabad?



only if the have some competitors....


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 29, 2014)

Thenks india


----------



## DDIF (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmmmm, So checked at *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/new_BB_postpaid.html
Didn't find any plan with 2 mbps unlimited. No plan with true unlimited connectivity. I was in Vietnam and Thailand for last month, in Vietnam they pay 300,000 VND/month(INR 890) for 6mbps unlimited connectivity.
Thailand have 8 mbps plan at 700 THB/month (INR 1270 approx).
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results (my speed test in Vietnam) Bill= 890 INR (Incl Tax)
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results (my speed test in India) Bill= 1652 INR (1350 BB + Phone+ Tax)
See how far behind we are.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I always wondered about this. How a country who use to lecture in everything has so great bandwith! I mean really, forget about third world places, shouldn't 2 mbps be the minimum already? Shouldn't that be a rule? I ROFL to see *BSNL/MTNL* say 256/512 kbps as 'broadband'.
> What a shame


I'd prefer if you rofl @ Airtel. They are the ones who have landed us into this crap.

MTNL has good plans compared to these big ISPs. BSNL had good plans earlier and they were the ones which gave us 2mbps speed in the Year of Fraudband 2007. Otherwise we would be still stuck with 256 kbps.

This "Fair Usage Policy" crap was started by Airtel. After that BSNL came out with worse plans and stopped the old ones.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 29, 2014)

Ai@tel is just a shhh!!!!!!ttttt....run by a bunch of robbers.


----------



## Alok (Jan 29, 2014)

Even Vodafone 3g takes hiccups at 720p ...and I don't dare to watch on than damn costly plan.
And being so lucky my city is 3g active at least.
They don't give whole district but only main town so not available at village.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 29, 2014)

What about usage data. 3G is still over expensive.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 29, 2014)

Speed alone is useless as long as there are usage restrictions.

What will I do with a 16 GBps plan if the usage limit is 1 GB?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2014)

Just a simple no fup 4 mbps plan should be available at 1k from BSNL/MTNL. Instead, FUP should be made illegal by DoT.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 30, 2014)

blame it on the companies, they are screwing the the market, its all about money, if people are happy with crappy speed and paying for it, why waste more money on upgrading the infrastructure

and the limited usage plans works in favour of company, people use internet on android, once the 1gb or 200 mb or whatever plan they are using get exhausted, the internet shifts to usage based billing, and company makes money this way, i have seen many people complaing that they are being charged for internet, but its a trick company plays, workd good for them

now is they provide unlimited usage per month with fixed billing or cost, they will miss this money and will reduce their profit


----------



## Alok (Jan 30, 2014)

Well there are unlimited plans but after a limit speed goes 40kbps
And then I'm limited to tapatalk lol


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 30, 2014)

Alok said:


> Well there are unlimited plans but after a limit speed goes 40kbps
> And then I'm limited to tapatalk lol



BSNL 3G nice
6+ GB bundled usage post speed 256kbps on mob @ 800


----------



## Alok (Jan 30, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> BSNL 3G nice
> 6+ GB bundled usage post speed 256kbps on mob @ 800



Bsnl 3g speed is one third of Vodafone 3g but yeah less costly


----------



## seamon (Jan 30, 2014)

I have airtel 3g and it gives upto 8mbps while downloading in steam. Torrents are slow due to port forwarding crap which I don't know how to fix.
I also have BSNL 3g for my 24 hr downloading rig and it gives upto 6.9 mbps at around 4 am.
After FUP kicks in I get like 50-200kbps


----------



## masterkd (Jan 31, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> BSNL 3G nice
> 6+ GB bundled usage post speed 256kbps on mob @ 800



How come its nice. No offence but any kind of internet activity s**ks at 256 kbps. And 6GB is over in 1-2 days. Rs 800 for this makes me feel sorry.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2014)

masterkd said:


> How come its nice. No offence but any kind of internet activity s**ks at 256 kbps. And 6GB is over in 1-2 days. Rs 800 for this makes me feel sorry.



I even used to consume 20-30 GB in a day (college lan). 
for me 2 mbps is very low PITA speed. 4 mbps should be the least home broadband speed with no FUP.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2014)

masterkd said:


> How come its nice. No offence but any kind of internet activity s**ks at 256 kbps. And 6GB is over in 1-2 days. Rs 800 for this makes me feel sorry.



+1 to this


----------



## hitesh (Feb 1, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I even used to consume 20-30 GB in a day (college lan).
> for me 2 mbps is very low PITA speed. 4 mbps should be the least home broadband speed with no FUP.


+1
Minimum 4


----------



## RohanM (Feb 2, 2014)

lol.. But I am on BSNL 2 MBPS unlimited since 2 years.. how they are saying 1.4 is highest ? are they talking about download speeds ??
_
Results are still low as my torrent was running in background._


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 2, 2014)

RohanM said:


> lol.. But I am on BSNL 2 MBPS unlimited since 2 years.. how they are saying 1.4 is highest ? are they talking about download speeds ??
> _
> Results are still low as my torrent was running in background._



What is your plan name???


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 2, 2014)

RohanM said:


> lol.. But I am on BSNL 2 MBPS unlimited since 2 years.. how they are saying 1.4 is highest ? are they talking about download speeds ??
> _
> Results are still low as my torrent was running in background._



They are talking about "average" speed and not highest speed.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2014)

RohanM said:


> lol.. But I am on BSNL 2 MBPS unlimited since 2 years.. how they are saying 1.4 is highest ? are they talking about download speeds ??
> _
> Results are still low as my torrent was running in background._


read the thread title. lol.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 2, 2014)

RohanM said:


> lol.. But I am on BSNL 2 MBPS unlimited since 2 years.. how they are saying 1.4 is highest ? are they talking about download speeds ??
> _
> Results are still low as my torrent was running in background._


*encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcThZ9U9_joT1fXKRgyZ2JN10hq_3bZBnGFG0IzJ2X3sh7ie0DBX

did you guys srsly think he thought 1.4mbps was the highest speed in india


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 3, 2014)

1.4mbps is average not highest.

*www.speedtest.net/result/3277866909.png
This is my spectranet connection.


----------



## hitesh (Feb 3, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> 1.4mbps is average not highest.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3277866909.png
> This is my spectranet connection.


Refrain from posting such pics
Can lead to riots, especially in Delhi


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 3, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> What will I do with a 16 GBps plan if the usage limit is 1 GB?


Connect to net, open browser, type in google.com, and disconnect?


----------



## sksundram (Feb 3, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Refrain from posting such pics
> Can lead to riots, especially in Delhi



ROFL.. Totally agree..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 3, 2014)

I think things will start improving only after 2015 when the national optical fibre network starts kicking in. I think the average speeds will start going up thereon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> I think things will start improving only after 2015 when the national optical fibre network starts kicking in. I think the average speeds will start going up thereon.



Average speed is not a big issue, minimum speed is. Increase the minimum speeds, average should rise automatically. While TRAI suggests that minimum speed should be 512 kbps for broadband, telecos exploit it and launch those so called unlimited broadband plans with FUP limits.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 3, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah, same here. Thanks to private operators like AirTel and all. If you only include government companies we will be having a Nobel for lowest bandwidth


Yeah right. Thanks to them Internet is not only damn expensive but everybody has followed their trend of calling Internet with FUP as unlimited when its snail slow once you exceed the FUP limit.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Connect to net, open browser, type in google.com, and disconnect?


lol,
connect to net, type in google.com, suggestions appear, disconnect..


----------



## RohanM (Feb 3, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcThZ9U9_joT1fXKRgyZ2JN10hq_3bZBnGFG0IzJ2X3sh7ie0DBX
> 
> did you guys srsly think he thought 1.4mbps was the highest speed in india



yeah..


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Hah..In india, we should be thankful that we even have internet.



+1 to this


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 3, 2014)

hi all .. this is my very post to the board and looking forward for more by the process .. hope i am invited and ur due supports is always there


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 3, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3279173722.png
*ACT Broadband - FTW!!*


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

plan?


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah. Now only they're realizing!! 
Bad media..


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> plan?



ACT Extravagant 25mbps 100GB for 1999/-....but i always get 40mbps


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 3, 2014)

takemein said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3279173722.png
> *ACT Broadband - FTW!!*


deleted


----------



## snap (Feb 3, 2014)

^^look up


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 3, 2014)

I am on a 15mbps plan with ACT and I get 20mbps constantly


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3211196103.png

College LAN FTW!!

Imagine if this was the average speed


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 4, 2014)

^^ it says faster than 99%


----------



## seamon (Feb 4, 2014)

Luffy said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3211196103.png
> 
> College LAN FTW!!
> 
> Imagine if this was the average speed



Which college? :O
I'll study hard to get a seat in that one.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2014)

Atleast you guys have multiple ISPs in your states. Here in Himachal, we only have PeeAssAnal (BSNL) giving pathetic speeds.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Which college? :O
> I'll study hard to get a seat in that one.



he is in one of the IIT's.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 4, 2014)

~snip~ 
Blah wrong thread.


----------



## seamon (Feb 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> he is in one of the IIT's.



I am guessing Kharagpur or Patna.



hellknight said:


> Atleast you guys have multiple ISPs in your states. Here in Himachal, we only have PeeAssAnal (BSNL) giving pathetic speeds.



 @ BSNL's new name


----------

